# Budgies breeding time



## Jaypawar

At breeding time we have to keep male and feamle together in cage?

My female budgies give 1 egg and after 3 days he thrown egg outside of cage..what is reason for ths??

After lying one egg, how many day she can give more egg?
How many egg normally give at breeding time.
Pls help me.
Thanks


----------



## srirachaseahawk

Why are you trying to breed them?


----------



## FaeryBee

*Before breeding any species, it is important to learn as much about the animals, their personalities, and the best practices to follow for responsible and ethical breeding prior to making the commitment to take on the responsibility. This requires extensive research.

 Before we answer ANY questions with regard to breeding, we need more information: 

Why are you allowing these budgies to breed?
Are you aware that budgies that are NOT bred will be healthier and happier than those that are bred?
Do you have the breeding pair in an Individual Breeding Cage? 

I am aware from your other thread that you have multiple birds. 








budgies diet and medicine


Hi, I have 3adult & 2 kids budgies. I had a few questions about feeding them. I mostly feed them the standard budgie seeds. They are not a big fan of fruits (strawberries, apples, bananas etc.) Is this a good diet for them? Should I purchase some diet for them? Also I have to give some...




www.talkbudgies.com





Is the nest box a proper wooden one with a concave bottom?
Is it attached to the outside of the individual breeding cage.
How long have you owned budgies?
How old are the budgies you wish to breed?
Do you have any experience with breeding?
Are you certain the birds are not related?
What specific diet do you have them on at this time?
What are you planning to do with any offspring?
Do you have an Avian Vet?
Do you know how to properly hand feed a chick should something unforeseen happen?

A Heartfelt Plea to All Members
Before You Ever Consider Breeding Your Budgies 
Tips For Discouraging Breeding 
Guidance for Breeding Advice Threads

*


----------



## Jaypawar

srirachaseahawk said:


> Why are you trying to breed them?


I'm not trying. But 2 days before I seen there was egg inside clay pot. Then i remove all other budgies from cage and seperate 2 one male & female. I put some soft cotton wool inside pot.
But after next morning i seen. Thy throw egg outside of pot.
Pls help me. How i have to take care of my budgies at breeding time??

Thanks


----------



## srirachaseahawk

The staff will have more in-depth answers, but you should start by removing the clay pot. 
Birds should not have a nest. Nests are for babies and eggs, which you don’t want.


----------



## Cody

You need to prevent them from breeding in the first place, are there any more eggs in the pot? Please read this








Before You Ever Consider Breeding Your Budgies


Just because it's "natural" doesn't mean that we should allow it to happen in our homes. There are many many MANY things you need to consider before allowing your birds to breed. Here is a list of things you need to think of before you even CONSIDER breeding. 1). Are your birds proper...




www.talkbudgies.com


----------



## FaeryBee

*You did NOT answer the questions I posted above.*

*The best thing you can do for the health and well-being of your budgies is to read the links I provided in my first post in this thread AND follow the advice below:*

*1. REMOVE the pot and anything else in the cage that could possibly be used as a nesting site.
2. If any additional eggs have been laid, dispose of them immediately.
3. Separate your birds by gender. One cage for males and a DIFFERENT cage for females.*

*Answer the questions I asked in the first post I made on this thread in addition to the ones below:*

*How large is the cage where you are housing these birds? I need the Length, Width and Height
What is the cage made of? If it is wood and mesh then you MUST ensure the wood has not been chemically treated and the mesh is a safe metal to use with budgies.*

*Please post pictures of your current set up.*


----------

